# Lucy's Waking Up



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 20, 2011)

She's finally showing some activity and she's finally shed that nasty stuck skin on her tail.






































And this is a large (female?) Argentine from the Canadian Breeder's Expo this weekend. 





I apologize for looking like garbage. lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm glad shes finally up! Hopefully you guys can become "friends" quickly, maybe she was flustered or something before she had gone down.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe. She's been acting the same so far though.

Still no eating (not even her favoured egg yolks), still insanely jumpy.... She's going to take a lot of work, I imagine.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 20, 2011)

_She's looking rejuvenated,.. so fresh and so clean_


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 22, 2011)

Now she just needs to plump up a little!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh look! She's eating! Not exactly what I'd like her to eat but at least it's something. Time to start the extremely slow process of turning egg yolk into ground turkey and so on...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 4, 2011)

She finally ate something other than egg yolk... I left her two pinky mice while I went to work and she ate them!


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay! Was it the first time shes eaten them with you?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, she's never eaten any pinkies. The last time I thought she did, she just buried them and I found them very mummified later. lol

Today we made some progress with handling. She only huffed and puffed a little.


----------

